# Help identifying Stihl Brushcutter



## BenBH (Jun 21, 2018)

I just bought a brushcutter from a farm. I'm going to guess it'd be a 70's or 80's one as it has a thumb throttle instead of the plastic trigger. For the model I can see FS then the number is rubbed off and it looks like AV was at the end. It says electronic below that. It appears to be mostly metal including the gas tank Air filter is square not round so it looks like I may luck out and have the Walboro carb but other than that my research is coming up empty. None of the manuals on the stihl site look like what I have. I'll try to post a pic or two here. Any ideas? Thanks for the help!

Ben


----------



## Kfd518 (Jun 21, 2018)

Looks very similar to an 041 power head

Stihl fs410 av electronic


----------



## sawfun (Jun 21, 2018)

That would be REALLY cool with an 041 super powerhead.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jun 21, 2018)

FS410AV is the model I'm guessing...so I'd guess that is exactly what the power head is...041. Very cool!
https://www.bing.com/images/search?...ndex=1&qpvt=stihl+041+brush+cutter&ajaxhist=0


----------



## BenBH (Jun 21, 2018)

Looks like we found it! Thanks to all for the help. Nothing that looked like it had been popping up in normal searches. You had to know what you were looking at and search that specific model for it to pop up. I'll be getting a new plug and throwing some premix in it to see if it'll fire. At 50 bucks I figured I couldn't go wrong here. May be buying some brush/wooded land soon so should come in handy for the 10 minutes my soft body will be able to hold it for


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jun 21, 2018)

Most likely will need to replace the fuel lines and rebuild carb if it hasn't run in a long time.


----------



## BenBH (Jun 25, 2018)

After two pulls it's only at 90psi. After a few more it creeps to 120 so I think it's tear down time. I posted another thread but no responses yet on pistons. Meteor or Epsilan (sp?) don't appear to be readily available so not sure what brand to go with at this point if it needs a piston. If i'm lucky it'll just be a ring job (i'm not normally lucky). Obviously it'll make sense to just do a whole new gasket set. How stout are the crank seals on these things? Worth attacking as long as it's apart or skip em? Never worked on a horizontal cylinder setup before and it looks like it'll be more difficult to take apart. No youtube videos of anything either that I could find so this ought to be interesting.


----------

